# Sport stand or Invisilab



## jarod1076 (Jul 31, 2013)

Any thoughts of one stand over the other?

Jarod


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 22, 2014)

I have a sport stand, Avery ruff stand, and an invisilab. I prefer the invisilab for hunting. The feet are much better for uneven surfaces, you can use it as a regular field type dog blind too. If I'm in the woods, I use the bottom of an old API tree stand with plywood floor to cover the aluminum strapped to a tree. But...a ruff stand is great for training, and there have been scenarios in tests where my dog had to sit on one.


----------



## Keith S. (May 6, 2005)

I don't have a sport stand but I do have an invisalab and it is worth every penny. Very well built, very adjustable and sturdy.


----------



## jarod1076 (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for the info


----------



## jarod1076 (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm still undecided on just the stand or go with a stand blind combo. Most of the time I'll be using it when I hit up my walk in spots


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 22, 2014)

Well you're gonna buy what you wanna buy, so just buy what you think you need and be done with it.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

I have 2 Sport stands (Tall and short) and a 3rd that I made from the their legs but made a smaller platform to fit inside my blind with me. It is 18X20 in platform, same size as the ones you strap to a tree. I do most of my hunting, hiding in cattails, and the Sport stand is easier to get into the cattails and not disturb as much cover. With the dog in a camo vest, I have not had the dog flare birds by its presence. I recently did some teal hunting in very shallow water with a bunch of big lily pads. Using a layout boat with an Invisilab would likely be the best way to hunt that. But I do not plan to buy one for 1-2 hunts a year.

Sport stand comes with back pack straps, but they are killer on the shoulders. Get a waist strap to attach to it and get the weight on your hips and not your shoulders. My custom built one fits perfectly in the bottom of my sled I drag with my stuff on walk in hunts.


----------



## Willie (Aug 15, 2014)

Love the invisilab


----------

